# Controlling I-Pilot- Replacement Remote



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I just picked up a new Min Kota Riptide SP 12v 55 I-Pilot at the Gander going out of business sale. Catch is the unit was display model and missing the I-Pilot remote. I know I can purchase a duplicate remote separately but Min Kota also has a micro remote that doesn't have the LCD display. Would the micro be a viable option or should I buy the larger, more expensive unit?


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Get the one with the screen. You won't be disappointed


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks. Really just wasn't even sure I could use the micro Solo?


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't have much experience with the smaller remote. 
1. It's nice to see your speed and function on the screen
2. Once you use the anchor function and the north function you will be glad u went with it.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Copy that. Thanks


----------

